# Here I go again - a rescue



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well if he is declawed he will not have any protection if the dogs were to do anything. Also I don't want to talk you out of adopting him but I find that a lot of people don't understand the consequences of declawing. In most cases this procedure is not done properly and pieces of bone are left. Sometimes this bone can grow back causing extreme pain or even the nail can grow back under the skin. This is even more excruciating for them. If these issues don't happen they still have to deal with the issue and pain of the tendons being cut shortened and not allowed to stretch properly. Having to deal with this pain can cause many behavior problems some of which include lashing out and biting, and not using the litter box (walking on litter is very painful when a cat has been declawed). This is one of the many reasons there are so many declawed cats in shelters. If you haven't yet I highly recommend watching the documentary called The Paw Project and visiting their website and Facebook page. Again I am not trying to talk you out of adopting him I just want to be sure people know what they are getting into when deciding to get a declawed cat or have their cat declawed. My father just went through the same experience of possibly adopting a declawed cat and he had no clue what drastic and damaging effects it can have on these poor creatures.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodle Paws you have Dutch a big heart!
Poodle Crazy, that was such an informative post, it was nice of you to share that with her.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Poodle Paws you have Dutch a big heart!
> Poodle Crazy, that was such an informative post, it was nice of you to share that with her.



Yikes. I bet that's why he was an owner surrender. Poor thing ? maybe I'll just pick a different kitty from the list. I cannot deal with traumatized kitty right now.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Poodle Paws you have Dutch a big heart!
> Poodle Crazy, that was such an informative post, it was nice of you to share that with her.



Oops, auto correct


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi poodle paws,
Both my cats are declawed or I would have no furniture left. One is 8 and one is 3. If the cat wants to get away from the dogs, they will go to a high spot. One cat basicalliy ignores my dog and the other is a great buddy. Unless this cat has just been declawed. I would think your fears are groundless. I have never had any problems with declawing my cats.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Beaches said:


> Hi poodle paws,
> Both my cats are declawed or I would have no furniture left. One is 8 and one is 3. If the cat wants to get away from the dogs, they will go to a high spot. One cat basicalliy ignores my dog and the other is a great buddy. Unless this cat has just been declawed. I would think your fears are groundless. I have never had any problems with declawing my cats.



Thx beaches!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I love that you have such a big heart! The world needs more people like you! I hope that whatever is best works out for you and the kitty. If you get him/her please post a picture


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Well......a rescue pulled all the cats on the euthanasia list. So no kitty for us ?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Can you not follow up with the rescue? They'll be looking for homes for all these guys.
How wonderful that you about these poor creatures. A neutered, declawed cat would not have a problem finding a home normally, that's a huge expense. Good luck!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Beaches said:


> Can you not follow up with the rescue? They'll be looking for homes for all these guys.
> How wonderful that you about these poor creatures. A neutered, declawed cat would not have a problem finding a home normally, that's a huge expense. Good luck!



There are so many other cats there, I may go look at a different one. My dad just rescued a dog from the same place a few days ago! Unbelievable since he never let me keep pets while growing up. If the dog doesn't work out with him, I'm sure it will end up here. Then I'll have 4! At least it won't need to be groomed. Hopefully since one of my sisters is there with him it will work out. He is 82 and I'm just flabbergasted he got a dog! Lol. Things seem to be wonderful with them at the moment.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> There are so many other cats there, I may go look at a different one. My dad just rescued a dog from the same place a few days ago! Unbelievable since he never let me keep pets while growing up. If the dog doesn't work out with him, I'm sure it will end up here. Then I'll have 4! At least it won't need to be groomed. Hopefully since one of my sisters is there with him it will work out. He is 82 and I'm just flabbergasted he got a dog! Lol. Things seem to be wonderful with them at the moment.



What kind of dog did you dad get? I hope that he or she turns out to be just as much of a Gem as the one that you rescued!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Her name is Carley. They think she's a year old. She was just spayed. In person she looks like a Doxie cross. Her face is more narrow in person. Not sure of her background or how she ended up there.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

She is stocky with a long body. She has longer legs than a Doxie. Her neck is kinda thick. Tail is thick too. But face is really narrow. Who knows!! It's a mystery


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Her name is Carley. They think she's a year old. She was just spayed. In person she looks like a Doxie cross. Her face is more narrow in person. Not sure of her background or how she ended up there.
> View attachment 220506



Aww, she is really pretty! Maybe mixed with a Min Pin, or Chi?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I went over there to bring them some pee pads and waterless foaming shampoo. I didn't touch her. Plus she was out of it from the surgery. Gemma had kennel cough when I got her from there so Carley probably does too. She is on antibiotics from her surgery so I'll go over sometime this weekend maybe.


----------

